# peter und sein teich für arme



## maritim (28. März 2009)

hallo teichfreunde,


wir haben einen kleinen teich mit ca. 13m³ und 13 koi (15 bis 30 cm)
dank einem forum was es leider nicht mehr gibt(www.der-teich.de), konnte ich meine filteranlage selber bauen.
ich vermisse das alte forum sehr und hoffe, das ich hier einige menschen treffe, die mir in dem forum ans herz gewachsen sind.
leider wurde das forum wortlos geschlossen:evil und ich hatte keine möglichkeit mehr, mit den anderen in kontakt zutreten.

wer ein wenig stöbern  möchte, kann sich mal unsere hp anschauen www.ulla-wirth.de ,dort findet ihr einige informationen von uns. 
aus zeitlichen gründen ist die hp nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen stand, aber in kürze wird sie wieder auf den stand der dinge gebracht.
am dem koiteich und an der filteranlage hat sich einiges verändert und ich werde in kürze alles im forum vorstellen.

nun noch eine persönliche bitte an euch!
meine wenigkeit ist legastheniker !  seht bitte großzügig über meine fehler hinweg!


viele grüße aus dem westerwald

peter 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/40343&stc=1&d=1238268926


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

Servus Peter

:Willkommen2 bei uns

Was soll ich sagen nachdem ich mir Eure HP angesehen habe.

Hier seid Ihr goldrichtig, der Teich steht natürlich hier im Mittelpunkt, aber auch wir haben ein Herz für unsere Vierbeinigen Freunde, ob Hund oder Katze, ob Pferd oder Indische Laufente.

Für Koi habe wir Spezialisten.

Ihr werdet Euch sicher bald recht wohlfühlen.

Ich freue mich schon auf einen regen Meinungsaustausch 

Und eins noch:
Hier triffst du alte Freunde


----------



## Christine (29. März 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

Hallo Peter,

und :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig. 

Alles andere hat Helmut ja schon gesagt. Und hier wirst Du nicht nur alte Bekannte wiedertreffen, Du wirst auch neue kennenlernen.

Also viel Spaß bei und mit uns!


----------



## Starvalley (29. März 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

Hallo Peter,

Herzlich Willkommen

Wie Digicat schon sagte: Hier bist Du immer richtig. Obwohl es hier hauptsächlich um den Teich und die Tiere darin geht, gibt es hier eine Menge Freunde aller anderen (meist Vierbeinigen) Lebewesen.

Ich für meinen Teil bin eigentlich ein "Pferdemensch". Ich habe drei Pferde, vier Ziegen, drei Katzen, zwei Hunde... und eine Frau (in der Reihenfolge )

Mit den Fischen kenne ich mich bislang am wenigsten aus. Dies sollte sich jedoch hier im Forum schnell ändern (Habe in der kurzen Zeit schon einiges gelernt). Die Leute hier sind stest zügig mit gutem Rat dabei und bereit, Ihre Erfahrungen zu teilen. 

Also nochmal, Herzlich Willkommen und schöne Grüße in den Westerwald.

Thomas aus der Eifel.


----------



## maritim (29. März 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

hallo koifreunde,

danke für den lieben empfang.

ich hoffe, das ich hier viele meiner alten teichfreunde ( www.der-teich.de) finde und neue koi-freunde dazu gewinne.
finde es toll, das sich einige auf unserer hp verirrt haben.
so konnte ihr einen kleinen eindruck von uns bekommen.

nun werde ich euch mit vielen fragen im forum belästigen.
natürlich werde ich auch versuchen, mein spärliches wissen ins forum einzubringen.

gruß peter


----------



## Christian und Frauke (30. März 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

Hallo Peter,
Freunde kannst Du hier bestimmt finden
:willkommen im Hobby-Gartenteich Forum.
@ Helmut:Vierbeinige Freundewas hast Du denn für Laufenten


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

Servus Christian & Frauke



Ja, Ja, Laufenten haben natürlich nur zwei Beine


----------



## Marlowe (31. März 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

Moin Peter!


Ein herzhaftes Willkommen!


Den Westerwald kenne ich bisher nur durch eine 1982 gemachte Fahrradtour,
als ich auf dem Rückweg von Straßburg nach Wilhelmshaven die Berge und Täler fürchten lernte.

Alles Beste zum Start hier!

Deine HP rief ich eben auf, sah aber nur graues Feld. Wird wohl bald wieder 
etwas zu sehen sein?

Denn man to,


herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe (frischgebackener Fachmann für Angeberei in Sachen Photo)


----------



## salvia (31. März 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

Hallo peter evtl. hilft dir das ja weiter ;-) http://forum.der-teich.de/


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

Hallo Salvia,

und :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Der Link ist wohl nicht ganz so aktuell, will sagen, funktioniert nicht mehr.

Guck mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18224


----------



## salvia (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

hmm  da hab ich wohl übersehen das die info von 2002 ist 

Danke für die nette begrüßung 

LG Salvia


----------



## maritim (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: peter und sein teich für arme*

hallo ihr lieben teichfreunde,

nun möchte ich gerne unseren teich, fische, filteranlage komplett vorstellen.
momentan sieht der teich nicht schön aus, weil sich die pflanzen im westerwald noch viel zeit lassen.
werde im sommer bilder einstellen, wenn alles schön grün ist und dann sieht man durch die hecke, die blöde filteranlage nicht mehr.

unser teich, filter, fische wurden mit den kleinsten finanziell mitteln ermöglicht.
alles wurde im eigenbau gemacht (nur der abschäumer wurde gekauft) und wir hatten viel freude am basteln.

wir legen sehr großen wert auf die wasserwerte damit sich unsere fische wohl fühlen.
natürlich hat so eine gute eigenbau-filteranlage auch ihre nachteile.
leider haben wir durch den ständigen ausbau der filteranlage, *keine natürliche trübung* mehr im wasser.:evil
auch der algenrasen an der teichfolie ist leider verschwunden.:evil

hier im forum gibt es natürlich viel schönere teiche, fische, filteranlagen.
aber für die geringen mittel die wir zur verfügung hatten, kann sich unser teich für arme sehen lassen.

verstehe nicht warum auf den bildern, die koi und der teich so kein wirken.
lasst euch bitte nicht von der teichtiefe auf den bildern täuschen, der teich hat eine tiefe von ca.1,50 meter.

nun wünsche ich euch viel spaß beim bilder schauen.

gruß peter

ps.
die bilder von unserem 14m langen bauchlauf der als pflanzenfilter arbeite, werde ich nächste woche einstellen.
leider hatte ich durch den harten winter paar undichte stellen und bin ihn gerade am reparieren...


----------

